# Who's gonna be at the Meet?



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, this thread is to figure out who will be at the meet I'm hosting on July 17th. The location is Hanover,PA which is about half way between york and Gettysburg. We'll meet up around 10am at K-Mart on Eisenhower Drive and then everyone can follow me to my house. I'm figuring on going some place to eat in early afternoon and then we can goto to Mason-Dixon Dragway in Hagarstown,MD which they are having a test and tune time from 5-10pm and its $25 per car along with the driver. As to an ending time, that will be tentative as in, leave when your want to get home. Steve has mentioned the idea of some people coming on friday afternoon and staying at a local inn. I have no problem with that. Just let me know if y'all are doing that so I can figure friday afternoon. And give me some opinions on where y'all wanna eat at. And no wondering off topic please. Lets keep this thread specifically for the meet.

*Will Be There*
Mitch(Me)
Justin Ripple(My Best Friend)
Matt(Guy I know from N. Maryland with a B13)
John Doe(A guy from west virginia that Matt knows but I dont know his name)
Greg(vector03)

*Maybe*
Steve(psulemon)---Has to work but may show up for Mason-Dixon Dragway
Terry(200Silvia)
Zac(NickZac)
Chris(SentGXE99)

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^put me as a maybe...


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

If Steve goes im more then likely going


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

I will be updating the list as I get responses so make sure you get yourself on the list.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

mitch, terry might also come on the 26th... hmm.. do you have any cool sports restuarants around or nice places to all eat and chill


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll make a trip around town this weekend and get a list of the restaurants and then post it for opinions.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sounds like a plan


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, heres what we have here in good old Hanover.

1. Cactus Willies
2. Hoss's
3. Doc Holidays
4. Damons
5. Ruby Tuesdays
6. Ryans
7. Pizza Hut
8. Bay City
9. Perkins

Those are good sit down places. Get your name on a list and place a vote for where to eat at. If can figure this out early I'll see if I can get a section reserved at where ever we choose to eat at.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

no to hoss's


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psulemon said:


> no to hoss's


I'll second that notion. My ex works there. Only listed it cause its up to you guys. It's now official: No Hoss's. Now we need some recommendations.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^lets pick something that doesnt only have spicey food, my stomach doesn't usually agree with spicy food


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Well, I don't know most of the places on the list. The only places I've been to are Cactus Willies, Hoss's, Perkins, and Ryans. All of these have all you can eat buffets and Cactus Willies even has all you can eat steak as well. 

Mitch


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Do either one of you have a timing light?


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

200silvia said:


> Do either one of you have a timing light?


Yep, I have a timing gun. Got it when I installed my cams. Why you ask?

Mitch


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Because if i can make it i need to advance my timing


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

You can put me on the maybe list. Need to check and make sure I've got nothing going on that weekend. Also, is this an accurate map towards your place?

Map


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

200silvia said:


> Because if i can make it i need to advance my timing


No problem. Just let me know when you get here provided you can make it.

Mitch


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

vector03 said:


> You can put me on the maybe list. Need to check and make sure I've got nothing going on that weekend. Also, is this an accurate map towards your place?
> 
> Map


yup. Thats will bring you into Hanover. We're all gonna meet at K-Mart so when it gets closer I'll give direction

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

terry, if you can, im going to mitches on the 26th to work on my car if you wanna bring yours along and get yours done also


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

yeah that would work. Be kinda like a mini meet. hehe. Well, Steve, you mentioned that one motel on Eisenhower so I figure you can get to Eisenhower. We can just meet at K-Mart on Eisenhower like we will for the meet. Just let me know the time.

Mitch


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

vector03 said:


> You can put me on the maybe list. Need to check and make sure I've got nothing going on that weekend. Also, is this an accurate map towards your place?
> 
> Map


I almost forgot. Need a first name to put next to your sn on the list and so I know who you are.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^psulemon27 -steve

haha, had to be the smart ass....


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Greg

Thanks!


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, I've been updating the list at the beginning of the thread as I hear from people. Where to eat is still up in the air. Need people to give me their opinions.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^i say we hit up one of the all you can eat buffets...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

just to let you people know mitch and I are working on my car on the 26th and there is suppose to be a meet at the local K-mart


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psulemon said:


> just to let you people know mitch and I are working on my car on the 26th and there is suppose to be a meet at the local K-mart


Well, I guess you could say meet. It's a typical car show. I was in a car show yesterday at Value City in hanover and was given flyers for about 5 other car shows, most of em on the 26th. 

Mitch


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

My car is definitely not show ready. My doors are all hacked up because i had to fit my new components in there and im too lazy to fiberglass it. It should look tight when its all said and done but right now it looks like crap.
On a side note, I was talking to someone in lancaster yesterday at a car wash. He had a silver s13 240, is that anyone in here? It was definitely a nice car but i was in a rush and didnt have much time to bs.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

200silvia said:


> My car is definitely not show ready. My doors are all hacked up because i had to fit my new components in there and im too lazy to fiberglass it. It should look tight when its all said and done but right now it looks like crap.
> On a side note, I was talking to someone in lancaster yesterday at a car wash. He had a silver s13 240, is that anyone in here? It was definitely a nice car but i was in a rush and didnt have much time to bs.


Yeah, my car ain't really perfect for shows either but I'm in a car club and my cousin is working on getting us sponsorships. My car needs a paint job. At the beginning of the show I was cleaning up my car and found a bunch of little knicks and scratches that are driving me nuts.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^thats typical for a daily driver... terry, let me know if you are gonna come on the 26th, but i am prolly goin up friday to let the car cool or start some work


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Another thing that pisses me off is the black shit from other peoples bumpers that don't know how to drive. And road funk


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok guys, we need to figure out where we're eating at yet. I'm suggest either Damons or Cactus Willies. Damon's is more expensive but if I remember correctly they even have big screen tv's and stuff. Cactus Willies is where my best friend and I go every saturday night so I can tell ya it's less expensive and nice place to eat. My best friend and I have made it a tradition cuz of the good food and good looking wattress's. hehe. But I'm gonna leave it between those 2. Now need some of y'all to pick one or the other.

Mitch


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Good looking women and cheap food. Do we _really_ need to vote on this? LOL

Cactus Willies


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^agreed, just dont let the woman know.. haha


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

LOL. Agreed. Cactus Willies it is. I'm figuring we'll go there around 3pm and afterwards we'll go down to hagarstown for the test and tune time at Mason Dixon Dragway.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^hopefully i will be able to make it.. damn work is screwin me around


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psulemon said:


> ^hopefully i will be able to make it.. damn work is screwin me around


Oh. I know how that is. My previous employer was like that. Just started a new job a month ago and if something comes up that I need off I just let my supervisor know and its cool. One of the benefits of working for a small business.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^shitty part is that i have been here for 4 years, and we are over staffed and half of them are fuckin morons..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^anyways.. so can we get an update of anyone who is gonna come to this.. mithc, are you part of www.clubnismo.com if not join and maybe ill post on that too even though a lot of them are from this forum... also terry, did you hear bout a meet or anyone interested from the sr20 forum


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^anyone... whos all coming


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm gonna add a post to clubnismo.com about the meet. I will keep a list on there and one on here of the people coming. Also, those of you listed as maybe keep me updated on the status as to whether to move you to the official list or take you off if you can't make it.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^sounds like a plan.. just let me know


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey Mitch.

You can count me in. Are we gonna be doing any work on anyone's cars? I can bring my tools if you think we might be.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

vector03 said:


> Hey Mitch.
> 
> You can count me in. Are we gonna be doing any work on anyone's cars? I can bring my tools if you think we might be.


Not sure yet. As of now I don't know of any plans of working on cars but if that changes I'll be sure to let ya know. 

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^if im there, we might do a set of glow guages, but depends if i work or not..


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, met with Steve yesterday and we got his upper tensioner done but are still not 100 percent sure how to get to the lower tensioner. So, we talked about it and were figuring if he can make it to the meet we'll do some research in the mean time to figure out how to get in there and maybe try and get that done the day of the meet.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^yea, mitch was awesome and we got that taken care of, but if anyone knows how to do a lower tensioner, that might be on the to do list if i can make it... and maybe soem gauges for my car and hvac for mitches


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Well in that case I'll bring my tools just in case


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^always a good plan... im still gonna try and get off work, but i got the gauges teh day i went to mitches house.. but oh well


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey Mitch question?

How much is the test and tune @ the speedway?


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

vector03 said:


> Hey Mitch question?
> 
> How much is the test and tune @ the speedway?


Listed in original post. $25 per car including one driver. If ya have any questions regarding the place I know someone whe drags there every weekend. I've never been there myself.

Mitch


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Sorry man didn't read it careful enough


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

vector03 said:


> Sorry man didn't read it careful enough


It's cool. I ain't gonna be like some of the jerks on here and yell "newb" or "search". Besides,I had to double check cause I couldn't remember if I posted it or not. The cost ain't a prob right?

Mitch


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

sentra97gxe said:


> It's cool. I ain't gonna be like some of the jerks on here and yell "newb" or "search". Besides,I had to double check cause I couldn't remember if I posted it or not. The cost ain't a prob right?
> 
> Mitch


Not not at all. I get paid on the 15th so I'm payday rich that weekend :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^you damn newbie.. haven't you ever heard of reading.....hahah j/k.. ill find out soon if i am coming or not


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> ^you damn newbie.. haven't you ever heard of reading.....hahah j/k.. ill find out soon if i am coming or not


Now children play nice. hehe


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ill prolly be in


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^sweet..


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> ill prolly be in


Alrighty. Welcome to the group. Should I add you to the Main list or the Maybe list? Also, need your first name for the list.

Mitch


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

add me on maybe..ill prolly be in but i can't say for sure yet. is blank going?


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> add me on maybe..ill prolly be in but i can't say for sure yet. is blank going?


Ok. I'm guessing your name is Nick right? Just wanna double check so I have it right on the list. And I'm not sure who blank is but hasn't said anything yet so not yet on the list. Ask him, he may not know about it yet. 

Mitch


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sentra97gxe said:


> Ok. I'm guessing your name is Nick right? Just wanna double check so I have it right on the list. And I'm not sure who blank is but hasn't said anything yet so not yet on the list. Ask him, he may not know about it yet.
> 
> Mitch


I'm Zac, my last name is Nickey. BlankgazeX is chris but hes chillin with Chris (Vector03) now in Baltimore, where I live.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I'm Zac, my last name is Nickey. BlankgazeX is chris but hes chillin with Chris (Vector03) now in Baltimore, where I live.


Alrighty, your on the list. And I think you mean Greg for vector03 right? He's gonna be at the meet. Let Chris know about it and tell him to let me know if he's interested.

Mitch


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sentra97gxe said:


> Alrighty, your on the list. And I think you mean Greg for vector03 right? He's gonna be at the meet. Let Chris know about it and tell him to let me know if he's interested.
> 
> Mitch


Yea, I mean Greg. lol I dunno why I put Chris. Blank is Chris. Vector is Greg. Oops.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ill find out by wednesday if i am coming and if i do, terry will be there..


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> ill find out by wednesday if i am coming and if i do, terry will be there..


Cool, I'll say a pray for ya. Our father, who art in our cars, hollowed be thy.....well, I tried. lol. But seriously, hope you can be here. Looking to have a good turn out and should be one heck of day.

Mitch


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey everyone debating on hittin the meet...join NISMO CLub. www.nismoclub.com It's easy to navigate and work with and has it's own car meet/show section.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wish I coulda came but i'll be on vacation in Ocean City, MD from the 17th-24th. 

Hopefully we have something else before the end of the summer, i'll be sure to make it!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

irontom said:


> Wish I coulda came but i'll be on vacation in Ocean City, MD from the 17th-24th.
> 
> Hopefully we have something else before the end of the summer, i'll be sure to make it!


Yay OC MD!


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

irontom said:


> Wish I coulda came but i'll be on vacation in Ocean City, MD from the 17th-24th.
> 
> Hopefully we have something else before the end of the summer, i'll be sure to make it!


Well Steve had mentioned meeting at Maple Grove at the end of the month for Nopi. Most of us are planning to go. Someone should start a new thread for that one. 

Mitch


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

I am relatively new to the board. I don't want to race at the track, my car is not set up for that , but if I get off on the 17th can I come up from Maryland just to meet you all and see your rides?


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

SentGXE99 said:


> I am relatively new to the board. I don't want to race at the track, my car is not set up for that , but if I get off on the 17th can I come up from Maryland just to meet you all and see your rides?


Sure can. If ya don't wanna race you can still go along to watch, that is up to you. I know my car ain't good for racing with the issues I'm having with my auto tranny but it's all just for fun. If you want on the list just need your name and which list to add you too but since you still have to get off for that day I'm figuring the "maybe" list right?

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^dont blame it on the tranny, its all in the drive.. haha, j/k


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> ^dont blame it on the tranny, its all in the drive.. haha, j/k


hehe. I'll make you take back that comment after I swap to a manual. lol. j/p. Actually with an auto the driver don't have much control. With a manual it lies within the driver. That's what sucks about autos.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^bring it beotch... haha... i should find out in a few days if i am coming, ill keep you posted..


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Yea, I mean Greg. lol I dunno why I put Chris. Blank is Chris. Vector is Greg. Oops.


Chris was down for the weekend but is back in Western NY now. I might be up there as early as Friday if Steve(psulemon) is going up Friday and Mitch has anything we can do. If not I'll be leaving early Sat. Morning.

Chris (blank) might make the trip down but I'm not sure. I'll give 'em a call later on and see if he wants to.

-Greg


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

vector03 said:


> Chris was down for the weekend but is back in Western NY now. I might be up there as early as Friday if Steve(psulemon) is going up Friday and Mitch has anything we can do. If not I'll be leaving early Sat. Morning.
> 
> Chris (blank) might make the trip down but I'm not sure. I'll give 'em a call later on and see if he wants to.
> 
> -Greg


Alright. Keep me up to date. I'll leave the possibility of friday up to you guys to decide. Just let me know either way so I can get the plans official.

Mitch


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

Mmkay, put me on the maybe/more than likely list. I'll be drifting into the parking lot in my Skyline powered, AWD 99GXE. You'll know it's me when I open the door and it's knee deep in $#!+ out there. My name is Chris F, but since there are other Chris's you can call me Number 2. I live in Westminster, Maryland, but dream of Arizona. July 17th, 10 AM at Martha Stewart Headquarters on Eisenhower. If there is a cruise somewhere, I will get left behind, as my car is sssssllloooowwww. I have been to the resteraunts around there. Hoss's is well, as it sounds if I recall. Damons steakhouse is really good, has kinda a sports bar atmosphere. Cactus Willies got me sick last time. Ryans has a wide variety of buffet food for everyone to choose amongst, there is an Arby's and McDonalds if we want a car cruise drive thru style. There is also a 50's style drive up joint on 94 between Hanover and Crosskeys, just before Allens Cartway, I just can't remember the name of it. La Cucina is good italian, but pricey. just some ideas. I'll just drive in and look for the Sentras/200SXs.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

SentGXE99 said:


> Mmkay, put me on the maybe/more than likely list. I'll be drifting into the parking lot in my Skyline powered, AWD 99GXE. You'll know it's me when I open the door and it's knee deep in $#!+ out there. My name is Chris F, but since there are other Chris's you can call me Number 2. I live in Westminster, Maryland, but dream of Arizona. July 17th, 10 AM at Martha Stewart Headquarters on Eisenhower. If there is a cruise somewhere, I will get left behind, as my car is sssssllloooowwww. I have been to the resteraunts around there. Hoss's is well, as it sounds if I recall. Damons steakhouse is really good, has kinda a sports bar atmosphere. Cactus Willies got me sick last time. Ryans has a wide variety of buffet food for everyone to choose amongst, there is an Arby's and McDonalds if we want a car cruise drive thru style. There is also a 50's style drive up joint on 94 between Hanover and Crosskeys, just before Allens Cartway, I just can't remember the name of it. La Cucina is good italian, but pricey. just some ideas. I'll just drive in and look for the Sentras/200SXs.


The drive up is actually after Allens Cartway. But I can't seem to remember the name either. Currently the plan is meet 10am at K-Marts parking lot and then have a caravan to my place. We had agreed on Cactus Willies probably around 2-3pm and right after that we are going down to Mason Dixon dragway. Like I said before, you don't have to goto the strip with us but if you just wanna go along and watch you could hitch a ride with someone or follow us there and just not take your car in. It's up to you. We maybe hanging out a little on friday night. Not sure yet, that's up to Steve and Greg to work out if they wanna. Either way we will still meet up at K-Mart saturday.

Also, Steve has been to Hanover once already so I'd suggest, if Steve don't care, that those of you coming from eastern pa meet with him come to Hanover together to make it easier for y'all. Anybody who needs some help with directions just let me know.

Any other questions just post em

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^people from the eastside, the drive is super easy, you just take 30w until you get to 194s, you will know its there because there is a really fucked up british style circle you have to do to get on 194s then right on eishenhower..


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

any of you guys ever work with fiberglass


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> ^people from the eastside, the drive is super easy, you just take 30w until you get to 194s, you will know its there because there is a really fucked up british style circle you have to do to get on 194s then right on eishenhower..


LOL. Actually we have 3 of those circles around here. There's one in New Oxford on 30 and then another one in Gettysburg on 30. And I recently found 2 more on back roads in hanover. Kinda like traffic circle usa. hehe

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^just foudn out that im wokring 7-3 on saturday....


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
That blows.....

You still gonna come after work?

*Mitch*
Think I'm gonna just meet up on Sat. if that's the case.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^ill see if i can come after but i can't call off i need the hours


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> ^ill see if i can come after but i can't call off i need the hours


Oh man that sucks. Well, let me know then if you are gonna meet up with us after you get off and we'll be at K-Mart to meet you and by that time will probably be going down to Mason Dixon dragway. Is Terry coming then? Or will he come when you do? Let me know then so I can start finalizing the plans.

Mitch


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

vector03 said:


> ^^^
> That blows.....
> 
> You still gonna come after work?
> ...


Yup, that's the plan now. I actually might post for another somewhat meet in August or September to see if I can get people together to help me with my auto to manual swap. I might be picking up a B13 sentra from up in NY this weekend that I'm gonna use for the parts so all I will need is the tranny I think.

Mitch


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

That's cool. Keep me posted. Haven't done anything major except working on Jeeps lately.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

vector03 said:


> That's cool. Keep me posted. Haven't done anything major except working on Jeeps lately.


Well, the most intricate thing I've done yet is my JWT S1 cam install. But even if we run into a problem, there's always nissanforums. Gotta love this site.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont know if terry will come, i still have to see if i can come, but its not looking too good.... but ill keep you posted


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, one week till the meet. I'm hoping to have my cell phone back up and running by then but don't know for sure yet. I'll let y'all know if I do and get y'all the number. The exact address for the meeting spot is 400 Eisenhower Drive, Hanover, PA 17331. Check my sig for the address to my cardomain.com page to see a pic of my car. I will be waiting in the parking lot out towards the main road probably right by the K-Mart sign. 10am is the time for meeting up. I will stick around til 11am or if everyone is there before that we will leave for my place earlier. If you have a cell you can give me the number and I'll use one pay phones to give ya a ring if you're running late(provided I can't get my cell back by then). At the bottom of this post is the list of what we'll be doing. Also, those of you on the "Maybe" list(Chris, Zac, Terry), please let me know asap if you will be able to make it. I will send everyone on the official list a pm or email if possible on thursday just to verify that everyone is still coming and hasn't let it slip their mind. If you have any questions now is the time to ask. Also, still open to adding new people to the meet so if you want in and haven't gotten on a list yet it aint too late.

10am Meet up at K-Mart's parking lot
11am Leave for my house
1130am-230pm Hang out at my, talk cars, listen to music(I will provide sodas and snacks
230pm Leave for Cactus Willies
3pm-4pm Eat at Cactus Willies
4pm Leave for Mason Dixon Dragway
5pm Arrive at Mason Dixon Dragway and check in
I haven't picked when we will leave cuz that is gonna be up to you guys considering when y'all wanna get home. We'll figure that out that day and I will make sure everyone makes it back to K-Mart so everyone knows their way home.

Mitch


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Also guys, I will be getting Mountain Dew Live Wire, Mountain Dew, and Pepsi for Drinks. I will probably get A bag of Utz potato chips and maybe a bag of pretzels. Feel free to bring anything if there is something you want that I am not getting(if you intend on bringing anything with alcohol you must preapprove it with me via pm). Wednesday I will begin sending out emails and pm's to everyone on the list for verification of who is coming. If you do not get back to me by 9am saturday morning then I will not be expecting you and therefore if your late I won't know to wait for ya. Also, just checked the weather forcast for saturday, "Sunny". Woohoo. :cheers: It's making for a great day. I will be taking pics with my digital camera but feel free to bring one for your own pics. I am also gonna make sure I have a notepad with me at Mason Dixon dragway to keep records of how we do and then maybe post them in nissanforums.

Mitch


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

man i was anticipating the car to be here, damn japs lol sorry maybe next one


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> man i was anticipating the car to be here, damn japs lol sorry maybe next one


Well, just because you don't have a nissan doesn't mean you can't be at the meet. As long as it aint a civic I don't care.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^ok guys, the news just came in and its not good, i wont be able to make it, im gonna have to work extra time and then have to be at work again at 7am the next morning.. ill try to make the next one...


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

sentra97gxe said:


> Well, just because you don't have a nissan doesn't mean you can't be at the meet. As long as it aint a civic I don't care.
> 
> Mitch



how bout not having anything? see all i got now are my Kswiss's


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> how bout not having anything? see all i got now are my Kswiss's


Oh. ok. Well, anyway, to the rest of y'all, I'ver only recieved 2 replies back about the meet. Come on people, whats going on? At first everyone was all go now people are fading off.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i blame work..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i dunno if you can read this todayor not but ill try to drop by, ive got the craps tho so i dunno if ill make a trip up to pa lol


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Well, the meet has ended. It consisted of SentGXE99(Chris), Vector03(Greg), my friend Matt from MD, and myself. Other than the small turnout the day was pretty good. For those of you who missed it we had some conversations about mods, the morons of nf, and 95% of the conversations obviously revolved around cars. Mason-Dixon was ruled out. Everything else was as planned. I am gonna setup another meet for next year and probably start the planning this fall so hopefully we can get a better turnout. Also, as I have already posted the thread, Aug 14th in Westminster. The bigger the turnout the better. And I will be making another thread for the day I am doing my auto to manual swap(Sept 24). Anyone who can come and help will be greatly appreciated. Maybe we can set a swap record. To those of you who made it today, Great meeting you and glad you could make it. To those of you who didn't make it, sorry you missed out.

Mitch


----------

